# Health Care



## Evan Gamble (Jun 13, 2009)

*Ok* with the goal being to pass legislation in the US by the end of summer. What are some specific ideas people would like to see put in these bills?

For me a deciding factor when I voted for Obama as opposed to Hillary is that I'm not a big fan of us using ONLY a single-payer system (not that I am not a fan if it _works_ in a country, but given our current system I feel it wouldn't be most affective).

To me simply offering a government option is the best course. As we have seen with college loans and public schools having both a private choice and public choice provides competition and a means for someone working minimum wage to be able to have basic health coverage. If you want something better than pay more for your private option and enjoy it.

Also what are views on how to drive down America's costs (since we pay more than any other country). Should the government step in and try to push people to live healthier simply with education (since america has a ton of of issues with fast-food and other unhealthy living styles). Or does this somehow oppose freedoms?

What are some ways within the the hospitals that we can drive down costs (electronic records, medicine and the pharmaceutical companies).

I would like to hear all views (Especially from other countries who are doing this better than us). But please leave Ideological views out of this thread unless you have facts to back up the ideology. (But since the republicans solution is to just leave it to the private market I expect little facts, ok, ok, thats my only snide comment :wink: ).


----------



## rgames (Jun 13, 2009)

Evan Gamble @ Sat Jun 13 said:


> What are some ways within the the hospitals that we can drive down costs



Less intervention from the government and health care companies. Hospitals (especially ER's) waste huge amounts of time and money dealing with ridiculous government and health care company regulations. But, of course, the hospitals are happy to tag on their fees to those services and drive the costs up  And let's not even discuss the absurdities of US malpractice... Let's also not forget that we already have government-operated health care plans: Meidcare and Medicaid. How well do those work? They're the second largest part of your tax bill, behind social security. We spend a lot more on Medicare/Medicaid than we do on defense and it doesn't even cover everybody. Not exactly low cost...

Also, the federal government operates another health care plan for federal employees. I was one of those employees for seven years - when I left to go to private industry and associated private health care plan, my health care costs went down about 15% and the coverage was much better (e.g. the private health care included vision and dental, not included in the basic option for Fed employees).

Of course, that doesn't address the issue of universal coverage. It just shows that if the federal government is involved, it's going to be more expensive.

So, the question: will we get universal coverage?

This question boils down to another: will we convince people to cover the cost of health care for others who can't afford it? I favor it. However, I also want to achieve the objective at the lowest cost - I find it hard to believe that we can achieve anywhere near the lowest cost if the federal government is involved. See above. Keep in mind, also, that those of us who currently pay for health care are already covering the costs associated with those who don't. By law, if you go to an emergency room, you will be treated regardless of your ability to pay. Lots of people use the ER as a primary care facility (many abuse it wildly). Guess who picks up those costs? Everyone else.

*The solution: Allow doctors and nurses to determine what constitutes best practice.*  We don't currently do this: at present, type and amount of medical care is determined by a battle between government regulations and health care companies. And, of course, the lawyers and their penchant for malpractice suits are complicit, as well. The role of the government in this solution is to hold the insurance companies accountable to the recommendations from the doctors and nurses. It is nothing more. The government should not be involved in administering health care plans - it will be too expensive because all it will do is add another layer of costs to an already expensive system.

I believe that this is the best way to address the cost issue. Once the cost issue is addressed, we can begin to talk about how to cover the costs of those who still can't afford it. I'm willing to bet that we could reduce total health care costs AND obtain universal coverage if we take this approach.

rgames


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 13, 2009)

Just give us what the Congress already has at an affordable price.


----------



## Illuminati (Jun 13, 2009)

xx


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 14, 2009)

Any input from other countries? What are some international opinions?


----------

